# Up to date xen instructions

## sidor

Hi,

I have been trying to install xen according to this guide: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Xen

I do everything as required, except, that I don't use xen-sources, as from what I know it's deprecated as xen is supported officially in linux 3.0.

Although when they ask to add xend to default runlevel it turns out there's no such thing  :Sad:  So I suppose there xen is now used in completely different version or sth. 

So can anybody point me to some more up to date guide on installing xen on gentoo?

Thank you,

Szymon

----------

## BillWho

sidor,

The xend daemon is in app-emulation/xen-tools

 *Quote:*   

> So can anybody point me to some more up to date guide on installing xen on gentoo? 

 

I haven't found any - I used http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/Main_Page and also the git sources from this page http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenParavirtOps

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## sidor

sadly no such thing in xen-tools. Is it possible that it was replaced by xendomanis?

----------

## BillWho

 *sidor wrote:*   

> sadly no such thing in xen-tools. Is it possible that it was replaced by xendomanis?

 

Possibly. I haven't touched it for nearly a year. It's a work in progress so it's constantly morphing. A lot was pure trial-and-error   :Sad: 

----------

## sidor

Wooow. I think I found something. 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Xen4.1

I will confirm if it works  :Smile: 

----------

## BillWho

 *sidor wrote:*   

> Wooow. I think I found something. 
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Xen4.1
> 
> I will confirm if it works 

 

You certainly did find a decent reference. From the revision history, there were a lot of changes at the end of last year and this year.

Good luck and let us know how it worked out   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sidor

It is very very close, but I am getting invalid trap code to kernel, which causes init used greatest stack depth which causes init to be killed, which causes kernel panic  :Sad: 

----------

## sidor

OK, I sounds like my issue is similar to this one, but their workarounds do not work for me.

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/956051

----------

## sidor

OK, from what I was able to establish, downgrading glibc to 2.12 will solve this. 

ehhh.... that's going to be a long night....

----------

## sidor

Yes, instuctions work.

The only difference is that more up to date kernels like 3.3.8 no longer support use ext4 for ext3,ext2 options which is fine, as long you are not using glibc 2.15 (this will probably change in the future) as glibc 2.15 has some bugs (currently it is ~, so avoid ~).

Szymon

----------

